# Special Edition Eye Candy zum Download!



## Shiivva (12. Juli 2001)

Hi!

Wer Eye Candy schon immer mal haben wollte, es sich aber nicht leisten konnte, sollte mal hier schauen. Es gibt eine Special Edition zum kostenlosen Download mit allen möglichen EyeCandy-Filtern.

Happy Downloading *g*

Gruss,
Shiivva


----------



## drash (12. Juli 2001)

danke dir


----------



## Fey (12. Juli 2001)

Hey kewl...das is doch endlich mal was  

Danke danke 

CyAll Fey


----------



## Blender (12. Juli 2001)

thx ich zieh mir das jetzt ml sofort!!  :| :|


----------



## Interritor (12. Juli 2001)

Hey Pro-Newb!e

Nur das deine Ilegal sind das weisst du ja????


----------



## JU. (12. Juli 2001)

hey... das wollte ich schon immer mal haben *freu
(kann es nicht sein das es bei Fireworks 4 eine Demo davon integriert ist?)
normal kostet es ja fast 300 DM... oder? (das Eye Candy 4000)


----------



## RedZack (12. Juli 2001)

Naja, ob illegal oder nicht möchte ich hier garnicht diskutieren.
Ich will garned wissen wieviele von euch sich auch Photoshop gesaugt haben - sau täures Dind


----------



## Meister Eder (12. Juli 2001)

Hände weg von den filtern !


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Juli 2001)

Wie schlau seid ihr alle, wie wäre es mal mit lesen!!!
Das steht auf der seite:
Planet Photoshop bietet eine Special-Edition des bekannten PlugIns Eye Candy 3 zum kostenlosen Download an. Alle 21 Filter sind voll funktionsfähig. Neben Filtern wie Chrom, Feuer und Rauch bietet die Sammlung auch eine Reihe interessanter Bevel-Filter.

Da heißt es: sofort zugreifen! Für diese Version hat man zuvor einige Scheine auf den Tisch legen müssen. Das Plug-In sollte kompatibel mit den gängigen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen wie z.B. Adobe Photoshop, Photopaint, Painter, Corel Photopaint etc. sein.





ALSO NIX ILLEGAL!!!!!


----------



## Shiivva (12. Juli 2001)

**g* du kommst zu spät,*

denn der Beitrag um den es ging, wurde schon längst gelöscht. 
Hier hat jemand einen Warezlink gepostet. 

"Mein" Link ist natürlich absolut legal!!! 

Gruss, 
Shiivva


----------



## Prailer (12. Juli 2001)

*Ilegal*

Naja, sorry aber diese Filter sind zu teuer, da hab ich halt auch mal auf Warezsites hilfe gesucht, solange man die nicht für den Comerz braucht ist das ja noch nicht gleich Ilegal, sollen die Firmen die halt billiger machen dann kauf ich die auch !
:| :-- :# :-- :# :-- :# :-- :# :-- :# :-- :# :-- :# :-- :#  = :>


----------



## dPo2000 (12. Juli 2001)

*Wie aktuell seid ihr ?*

diese "Special Edition" ist schon lange draußen...wieso hattet ihr die noch nich ? *gG+ (rethorische Frage !)


----------



## .dH. (14. Juli 2001)

*Juhuu*

Supi...

Dankeschön


----------



## NeoX (15. Juli 2001)

jau danke für den link...
auch wenn er schon länger drausen ist ich kannte ihn noch nicht...
:| :| :| 

wenns noch mehr gibt immer hzer damit...
bin für alle links dankbar...

aber "natürlich" keine warez... ;-]


----------

